# Avia Swissonic



## winnei (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi All,

Picked up my first electric watch at a collector's fair today. It is an Avia Swissonic. nice condition, running well with a new battery.Having googled the watch it would seem to be a power-hungry watch with a battery life of 3-4 months in daily use. Any tips regarding best batteries etc?.I wont use it everyday so I assume it is best to store it with the crown pulled out,or perhaps even with the battery out.

I will post some pics if anyone is interested.

Best Regards,

Neil.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

winnei said:


> it would seem to be a power-hungry watch with a battery life of 3-4 months in daily use


That's not right...should last about 12 months.


----------



## winnei (Oct 6, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> winnei said:
> 
> 
> > it would seem to be a power-hungry watch with a battery life of 3-4 months in daily use
> ...


that sounds better, I did wonder when I read it!


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

winnei said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I will post some pics if anyone is interested.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Pictures are always welcome.

:tongue2:


----------

